# I'm new to the forum



## ConstanceS

Hello, i just joined the forum. Im a watercolour artist. I joined in hopes to share ideas and techniques. Most artist groups ive joined in the past haven't seemed to be much in sharing rather then self promoting  art is my passion more then my profession. Ill post some of my pieces as soon as i figure out how. Lol. Im not too techno savy.

Constance Sallee


----------



## ConstanceS

I think i figured it out. Though it cuts a lot from the piece because of file size so later ill take a picture of one farther off so the whole composition can be seen


----------



## ConstanceS

I figure 3 pieces is a good number.


----------



## ConstanceS

Last one. These all are water colour. I use mainly a wet to dry technique being careful to use wet paints that are more pigment then water so has to not cause the first layer to blend with the nee layer.


----------



## ErnstG

Very nice work - you have a unique style and crisp colors!
Animals play a big part in the pictures.

Ernst


----------



## ConstanceS

I'm completely self taught. 20 years of playing with techniques, im finally happy with my work lol. Animals are a big part of who i am as both a person and an artist, i think that might be why i use them so often in my paintings.


----------



## leighann

Welcome!! Love your art. I have dabbled a tiny bit in watercolor, but nothing big. I do use watercolor pencils quite a bit though. 
Can't wait to see more art


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome! Nice pieces. Love the vibrant colors, and I am an animal lover too!


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum Constance. We have a bunch of really great folks here and this is the place to get constructive help.

I enjoyed seeing your pictures. My favorite is the first one, I love the wolf that is on the left. I think my second favorite animal in your pictures is the buffalo. 

I'm a hobbyist that uses mostly oil paints. I've never tried watercolors but love the light touch look of them. 

Hope you will enjoy the forum as much as I do.


----------



## ConstanceS

Thank you so much! I've worked with almost all mediums in the past but fell in love with the flexibility i have in water colour. I havent tried water colour pencils, in fact I've never seen work done in them. I would truly love too see a composition done in water colour pencil. 
I commend any one that can enjoy using oils!  i started in oils as a kid and i was never patient enough to use them to their potential. 

Constance Sallee


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Welcome to the forum Constance... So glad to have you here 

D


----------



## leighann

Since I draw a lot of Mandalas, which involves detail, and I'm a tad ADD(hehe), I get bored using the same medium all the time. The watercolor pencils allow me to get the watercolor look, but in a tiny area. They are so easy! I do have some watercolors, and have done a couple of pieces, but haven't ventured out as far as I have liked. I've never painted with acrylics or oil.


----------



## chanda95

Welcome to the group. We are an easy going bunch of artists who are here to share and learn from each other. We have some absolutely incredible artists. I am happy to see the watercolor forum picking up. For quite some time it sat rather stagnant. 

Your work is fun and bright and cheery. Nice to have you here!


----------



## ConstanceS

Thank you all so much for your warm welcome.


----------

